# Where To Get Tires?



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

So... went and checked out the 21RS today... tires don't look good... so i want to replace them. Those of you in the Richmond VA area... where do you go? Who would you use, do use?
I don't want to take the rims off myself as I really don't have the space to do it (sub-division)... i want to bring it in, point to the tires, say " replace them" and then drive away.....


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

tomstacey616 said:


> So... went and checked out the 21RS today... tires don't look good... so i want to replace them. Those of you in the Richmond VA area... where do you go? Who would you use, do use?
> I don't want to take the rims off myself as I really don't have the space to do it (sub-division)... i want to bring it in, point to the tires, say " replace them" and then drive away.....


If you have a discount tire/americas tire nearby, they should be able to fix you up. AND if they don't have Maxxis tires in stock, they will get them in a few days and mount and balance them for you.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Americas Tire is a good place to go, they can order the Maxxis tires, that's what I did. They'll probably try to sell you something they've got in stock but you are better off going with a good name like Maxxis. Another option is to order the Kuhmo tires form www.tirerack.com and have them either delivered to you or a local installer. You'll have to arrange and pay separately for the installation but it's pretty simple to do. Both the Kuhmo and Maxxis have gotten good reviews here and either one would be a good choice. Also don't forget to check your spare.


----------



## maxpat82 (Jul 13, 2011)

I searched for tire too.
I totally hate the carlisle style of thread.

I found the Gladiator QR25-TS to be available.
http://www.tiresdirect.ne (cheapest place I found)

I'm looking for a LOAD D(8ply) tire for my 23KRS that's why i looked around for something else then the carlisle ans maxxis.

Should order them soon.

Kumho: don't see any 15" :|


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Call Tire Rack, get the Kumho 857's - only the best. Have them delivered to your local tire store where they'll be mounted, balanced and installed for a predetermined price. The ONLY way to go!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Call Tire Rack, get the Kumho 857's - only the best. Have them delivered to your local tire store where they'll be mounted, balanced and installed for a predetermined price. The ONLY way to go!


I agree. They also have greater load carrying ratings being 10 ply.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

THanks everyone... i went with the Kumho's..... those are soon to arrive.... just in time!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

tomstacey616 said:


> THanks everyone... i went with the Kumho's..... those are soon to arrive.... just in time!!!


Guaranteed you'll become a devotee!


----------

